# اجمل 30 جملة قالوها عن الحب .. وهي تحكي عن المراة !هل تريد قراءة الجمل التي تحكي ذلك



## Eminem 2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جمل 30 جملة قالوها عن الحب .. وهي تحكي عن المراة !
 هناك 30 جميلة قالوها عن الحب , ولكن التطرق الاكبر كان عن المراة , هل  تريد قراءة الجمل التي تحكي ذلك .. هيا انها امامك , لا تحاول ان تغلق  عينيك بعد الان ... *_​*






​
1- الزواج هو الترجمة النثرية لقصيدة الحب
​2- المرأة لغز مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي الحب
​3- المرأة متقلبة كريشة في مهب الريح
​4- المرأة الفاضلة صندوق مجوهرات يكشف كل يوم عن جوهرة جديدة
​5- المرأة العاقلة تضع السكر في كل ما تقوله للرجل وتنزع الملح من كل ما 
​يقوله لها الرجل
​6- من يتزوج امرأة لأجل جمالها كمن يشتري بيتا لجمال طلاء واجهته
​7- لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك .. فقد اختارتك أولاً
​8- لا تجادل الأحمق .. فقد يخطيء الناس في التفريق بينكما
​9- السر في نظر المرأة نوعان : نوعٌ تافه لا يستحق أن تحتفظ به .. ونوعٌ آخر 
​مهم جدًّا .. بحيث لا تستطيع الاحتفاظ به
​10- تضحك المرأة عندما تستطيع .. وتبكي عندما تريد
​11- ثلاثة أصناف من البشر لا يستطيعون فهم المرأة : الأطفال ، والشبان ، 
​والشيوخ 
​12- يقول الرجل في المرأة ما يريد .. لكن المرأة تفعل في الرجل ما تريد 
​13- وأحبها وتحبنى . . ويحب ناقَتها بعْيرِى
​14- الحبُ فى الأرض . بعضٌ من تَخَيُّلِنا . . إن لم نجده عليها لاخترعناهُ 
​15- لكى تكسب المرأة كن حليماً فى الاستماع إلى كلماتها ، حالماً فى الحديث 
​إليها
​16- فى عروض الأزياء تستعرض المرأة أناقتها ويستعرض الرجل حافظة نقوده.
​17- تتحدث الفتاة للشاب قبل الزواج بقلبها وبعده بلسانها
​18- من الحكمة أن تعتذر لرجل إذا كنت مخطئاً .. وان تعتذر لامرأة حتى ولو 
​كنت على صواب.
​19-المرأة القبيحة ترى وجهها فى المرآة والمرأة الجميلة ترى وجهها فى وجوه 
​الآخرين.
​20- وراء كل عظيم امرأة خصوصاً إذا كانت محفظته فى جيبه الخلفى.
​21- استشر زوجتك دائماً ثم نفذ ما تراه أنت.
​22- إذا أحبت المرأة ضحت بنفسها من أجل قلبها وإذا كرهت ضحت بغيرها.
​23- محاولتك التفاهم مع امرأة تبكى أشبه شئ بمحاولتك تقليب أوراق الصحيفة 
​أثناء عاصفة.
​24- فتاة اليوم إذا تزينت فتنت ، وإذا ابتسمت سحرت ، وإذا طبخت قتلت.
​25- يقوم المأذون أحيانا بدور جندى المطافئ الذى يخمد نيران الحب
​26- المرأة كالشعلة إذا عرف الرجل كيف يمسكها أضاءت طريقه ، وإذا خطأ فى 
​مسكها حرقت يديه.
​27- لا تتباهى بأنك تجيدين الطهو ، فهذا دليل قاطع على انك قد تجاوزت 
​الثلاثين.
​28- الشبه بين النساء والصحف .. أن كلاهما ينشر الأخبار حيث ذهب.
​29- تتسلط المرأة بدموعها وضعفها ، ولكن سلطانها لا يدوم إذ أن قوة الدموع 
​إذا افرط استعمالها تدعو إلى جمود القلب بدلاً من إذابته.
​30- أول أغراض الحب الصادق فى الرجل هو الخجل .. وفى المرأة الجرأة
* ​ارجو ان يكون اعجبكم الموضوع
Eminem2    ​ 

-----------------------------*
*​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> *​4- المرأة الفاضلة صندوق مجوهرات يكشف كل يوم عن جوهرة جديدة
> ​5- المرأة العاقلة تضع السكر في كل ما تقوله للرجل وتنزع الملح من كل ما
> ​يقوله لها الرجل
> ​6- من يتزوج امرأة لأجل جمالها كمن يشتري بيتا لجمال طلاء واجهته
> ...



اكيد ده كلام جميل جدااااا

بس فى جمل صعبه شوتين 

هههههههه

من الاخر جميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Eminem 2 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> اكيد ده كلام جميل جدااااا
> 
> بس فى جمل صعبه شوتين
> 
> ...


*شكرااااا اوي علي الكلام الجميل دا*
*ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 نوفمبر 2011)

توجد عبارات فى غاية الروعة ولكن علينا ان نحترم المراة ونقدرها فهى مظلومة جدا فى المجثمع الشرقى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييل جدا
بس فى حاجات ظالم فيها الستات
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## Eminem 2 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> توجد عبارات فى غاية الروعة ولكن علينا ان نحترم المراة ونقدرها فهى مظلومة جدا فى المجثمع الشرقى


*لا طبعا المرا اخد كل حققها وزيادة ههههه*
*شكرا ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## Eminem 2 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>جميييييييييييييييل جدا
> بس فى حاجات ظالم فيها الستات
> ربنا يباركك​​</b>


*ماشي شكرا*
*ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
موضوع راائع


----------



## staregypt (19 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
:66:
​


----------



## Eminem 2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> موضوع راائع


*شكرا اوي*
*ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## Eminem 2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

Eminem 2 قال:


> *شكرا اوي*
> *ربنا يبركك*​


*thank you*​


----------

